# How to find emachines parts?? It died!



## KristiRuman (Mar 6, 2008)

I own an emachines t6216. The power supply and motherboard needs replaced. I'm kinda computer stupid, and need to know how to find the exact part numbers i need. I can find the replacement power supply on the emachines website, but I can't find any info on the motherboard. I know this is the problem, now I just need some help getting the part numbers, also if anyone knows a good trusted website to get them from, i'm all ears! don't really wanna give emachines any more of my money.. thanks!


----------



## john doe iii (Nov 10, 2004)

Please give us more detailed information like the model number.


----------



## Gnomad (Oct 3, 2007)

Here is a parts replacement list, E-Machines T6216. Are you sure that you need a new motherboard?


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

You have to go to eMachine even though you could put any maker motherboard in there and the reason is your Windows will not work with a changed motherboard...


----------



## KristiRuman (Mar 6, 2008)

No i'm not sure if the motherboard is cooked. when i turned the computer on, only the fan ran.. nothing else. i have a techie friend who said it was the p.s. and the m.b.. can i change just the p.s. and see if that works? or will it blow up if i do that.. like i said, i'm completely computer retarded.  i'd like to not have to replace the m.b since it will cost me lots of money... and the computer is just now 2 years old. so replacing the whole thing isn't an option to me.. i'm not real sure what to do here..??? any help is greatly appreciated!!!!


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

You can try just the psu and it won't blow up. Problem is emachines are underpowered with crappy psu's and when they blow which they often do, they usually take the motherboard with them.


----------



## Kabal (Mar 7, 2008)

Ebay


----------



## KristiRuman (Mar 6, 2008)

well. I know it came with a 300 watt.. so if I upgrade to the 350 watt.. will that be good enough? I'm really hoping that the motherboard isn't fried. I had the computer on the night before and it ran just fine.. Turned it on the next morning and nothing but the fan.. Is the power supply something I can change myself? Or should I have someone professional do it? You know, it's sad.. I've gotten more answers and help from you guys than I did from emachines. I'm actually quite the ebay novice.. so getting one off of there won't be a problem. Do I have to make sure the model number is listed or can I just buy any power supply for an emachines? Thanks again for all your help..


----------



## maxibhoy (Jan 19, 2006)

You can buy any ATX power supply. E-machines doesn't have a bearing here. Rich-m was spot on in post 6 talking about emachines psu's and i have seen so many problems concerning there "crappy" psu's
You could be lucky and it might not have taken out you mb however don't get your hopes up Sorry. Max.


----------



## maxibhoy (Jan 19, 2006)

btw what was the make of the emachines psu? was it bestec or something else? Max


----------



## KristiRuman (Mar 6, 2008)

i have no clue what the make of the psu is? they all look the same to me.  the computer isn't here right now, it's at the tech friends house so i'll have him look at it later tonight and let you know..


----------



## maxibhoy (Jan 19, 2006)

Ok, it will tell you on the side once you open the case. Max.


----------



## LAWSPANKY (Mar 8, 2008)

SDA3300AIO2BO is an OEM/tray processor

Type CPU / Microprocessor 
Family AMD Sempron 64 
Model number ? 3300+ 
Part number SDA3300AIO2BO 
Stepping codes LBBLY QBBLE 
Frequency (MHz) 3300 (rated)
2000 (real) 
Package 754-pin lidded organic mPGA
1.57" x 1.57" (4 cm x 4 cm) 
Socket Socket 754

Architecture / Microarchitecture 
Processor core Palermo 
Manufacturing process 0.09 micron 
Data width 64 bit 
Floating Point Unit Integrated 
Level 1 cache size ? 64 KB 2-way associative code cache
64 KB 2-way associative data cache 
Level 2 cache size ? 128 KB 16-way associative exclusive cache 
Features MMX Technology 
SSE 
SSE2 
SSE3 
3DNow!

Low power features System Management mode 
On-chip peripherals Integrated single-channel DDR SDRAM Memory controller 
HyperTransport technology with one 16-bit link (up to 800 MHz)

Electrical/Thermal parameters 
V core (V) ? 1.4 
Max operating temperature (°C) ? 69 
Thermal Design Power (W) ? 59

Notes on AMD SDA3300AIO2BO 
SDA3300AIO2BO is an OEM/tray processor

SDA3300BOBOX is a boxed processor
Core revision E3

////////////////////////////////////////////////////
ORIGIONAL T6216
Specifications 
*CPU: AMD Athlon 64 3200+ Processor (with AMD 64 technology)1
Package 754-pin lidded organic mPGA*
(2GHz, 2000MHz system bus, 512KB L2 cache) 
Operating System: Genuine Microsoft® Windows® XP Home (SP2)1
MOTHERBOARD *fic K8MC5iglf *
*Chipset: NVIDIA® nForce® 410 *Memory: 512MB DDR (2 × 256MB), 400MHz dual channel
Expandable to 4GB 
Hard Drive: 160GB HDD (7200rpm, 2MB cache)32 
Optical Drive: 16x DVD±RW multi-format double layer 
Media Reader: 8-in-1 digital media manager (Secure Digital (SD), smart media, compact flash, micro drive, memory stick, memory stick PRO, multimedia card, USB 2.0) 
*Video: NVIDIA® GeForce® 6100 GPU*
up to 128MB of shared video memory
PCI-Express® (PCI-E x16) slot available 
Sound: 6-channel (5.1) high definition audio 
Network: 10/100Mbps integrated Ethernet LAN (RJ-45 port) 
Modem: 56K ITU v.92-ready fax/modem (RJ-11 port) 
Peripherals: Premium multimedia keyboard, 2-button wheel mouse, amplified stereo speakers 
Ports/Other: 5 USB 2.0 ports (4 in back, 1 in media reader), 1 VGA external connector, 1 parallel port, 2 PS/2 ports (keyboard and mouse), 5 audio ports (2 in front, 3 in back) 
Dimensions: 14.25"H x 7.25"W x 16"D 
Weight: 22.5lbs 
Software: Microsoft® Works 8.0, Microsoft® Office 2003 Student Teacher Edition trial4, Microsoft® Money 2005, Microsoft® Encarta® Online, Adobe® Acrobat® Reader 7, CyberLink® PowerDVD with 5.1 audio support, Microsoft® Windows Media Player 10, Microsoft® Digital Image Starter Edition (includes 60-day Digital Image Standard 2006 trial), RealNetworks RealPlayer®, Quicktime, Napster 3.0 (30-day trial)5, Microsoft® Internet Explorer, AOL® 9.0 (6-month membership included )6, Google Toolbar, McAfee® Internet Security Suite (90-day complimentary trial)7, eMachines® BigFix® 8(identifies and resolves problems that affect the system before they occur) 
Processor supports x86-64 (64-bit) mode

http://www.emachines.com/products/products.html?prod=T6216

///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
REPLACEMENT
http://parts.emachines.com/emachines/sys_lookup.asp

//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
REPLACEMENT 
REPLACEMENT HAS DIFFERANT CHIPSET,CPU MUST BE UPGRADED
BOM for : T6216 
Part Category Description Part Number

*MB: MB,MS-7207 105551 *

CPU: CPU,AMD ATH64 3200 2.0GHZ 2000FSB 512K *939P* 
CPU Fan Type: FAN,H/S AMD3200+ 939P 
HDD: HDD,160GB 7200RPM PATA 
Memory: MEM, DDR-RAM 512MB (Max. 4GB) 
ODD1: DVDRW,MF N3LC DLYR 16x 100686 
Modem: MODEM,FAX CONX RSLG V.92 56K 56PRC CCOM 
Power Supply: PS,300 WATT 100929 
LAN: LAN, 10/100 100372 
Multimedia Reader: MEDIA READER,8IN1 100712 
Mouse: MOUSE, SILVER WHEEL, BLACK GLOSS 100704 
Keyboard Model: KB,STD BLACK KB-0108KEY-USB PORT 
Video: Video, integrated 
Chassis: Chassis,Nexgen 3 MAIN FRAME 
Speaker: SPEAKER,SP-30A(AMP) 102712 
Bezel Assembly: BEZEL,NEXGEN3LC COMPLETE FRAME ASSBY 101152

Power Supply eMachines Enhanced 350 Watt Power Supply PWEM350WTATX 59.95

/////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
COST OF REPLACEMENT WITH DIFFERANT CHIPSET
Manufacturer: eMachines 
Model Type: eMachines MS-7207 Replacement System Board 
Part No: 105551 , Part No.: 4006127R
SKU: MBEM105551MS 
$159.95

Warranty & Support:
90 Days Limited Warranty: Repair or Replace
/////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

I WOULD GO WITH A DIFFERANT MOTHERBOARD WITH THE SAME CHIPSET
AS ORIGIONAL THAT MATCHES MEMORY AND PROCESSOR(754-pin) . MOST CASES
YOU WONT HAVE TO RELOAD WINDOWS XP. BUT THIS IS NOT A GUARANTEE.
(CHEAPEST WAY TO GO) 29.00-165.00

EXAMPLE : ECS GF6100-M754 ( NVIDIA GeForce 6100/nForce 430 ) 
ASUS K8N-VM 754 ,Biostar NF61S MICRO 754 ,ASRock K8NF4G-SATA2 ,DFI C51G-ML/G,
Albatron KM51G-754, MSI 7228-010 (K8NGM-V) Socket 754, Gigabyte-GA-K8N51GMF-RH.
MOTHERBOARD *fic K8MC5iglf *= INSUFFICIENT COOLING ON CHIPSET 
ADD FAN ON HEATSINK BEHIND PCI SLOT WILL HELP KEEP COOL. IT WONT HURT , ANYWAY.

IF YOU BUY THE REPLACEMENT BOARD FROM EMACHINE/GATEWAY YOU WILL 
HAVE TO RELOAD WINDOWS XP ANYWAY. ALSO THEIR REPLACEMENT MB IS A 939 PIN , CPU MUST BE REPLACED. A PLUS TO THIS IS , IT IS A SLIGHT UPGRADE. 
RESTORE DISKS , SOFTWARE DISKS FOR EMACHINE SHOULD WORK.

===============================================
////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
MARCH 2008
http://3btech.net/vibltise550w.html 
550W PS....25.99 FOR A GOOD POWERSUPPLY

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...91007&name=NVIDIA+nForce+4&SpeTabStoreType=99
$39.00 MB ( OPEN BOX)

/////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
===============================================
////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
GOODLUCK 
JUST PASSING BY.


----------



## Gnomad (Oct 3, 2007)

Someone please correct me if I am wrong , but the T6216 has an AMD *Athlon™ *64 3200+ Processor socket 939 not a Sempron Socket 754. You will not need to downgrade the processor to use the correct replacement motherboard, should you need one. Not sure where the above poster gets his information. Also if you use a motherboard from another manufacturer than e-machines your restore CD's will not work, you will need to purchase a new copy of Windows. Aside from that the pinouts for the power switch are different meaning you will need to rewire the front panel connectors.


----------



## KristiRuman (Mar 6, 2008)

k.. got it.. the psu is a bestec model number atx-300-12e and then under that it says REV no clue what that means..? so i should look for another bestec correct? this is ridiculous! i have found pages and pages of e machines customers who are complaining that the machines they have are crap. and wonderful e machines doesn't have an 800 number, oh no, you have to call long distance to talk to anyone. i tried the online chat thing with them and they told me they could only help me if i was upgrading. you guys have been the most help to me yet. so if i get the psu, can i change it myself? or is it something i should let someone professional do? i mean, worse case scenario .. i have to replace the mother board. have no idea exactly what part i'm looking for there.. but if it comes to that, i'll let a prof. do it. how often does the psu blow and not the mother board i wonder? all i know is i want my computer back yesterday! LOL


----------



## Gnomad (Oct 3, 2007)

Most of the E-Machines that I have repaired had the power supply blow, taking the Sound card and usb ports with it. You shouldn't have a problem replacing the psu. But after researching your model there are quite a few people that have had the motherboard go out when the psu goes..


----------



## maxibhoy (Jan 19, 2006)

You need an ATX psu. It doesn't have to be specifically Bestec and personally i wouldn't go near bestec. Besides they only really make them for Emachines exclusively. Look for a high amperage on the +12v rail or multiple +12v rails as virtually everything in modern systems that require considerable voltage uses this rail. remember ANY atx psu will do. Wattage counts for nothing if you're buying a cheap psu. Good brands are Antec, pc power and cooling, Tagan, Enermax, Sparkle and thermaltake. I would go for at least 400watts. Yes they are easy to install yourself but be aware of esd* which can take out any component in a millisec. Max

*in other words electro static discharge. To avoid this you could either where an anti static wrist band or just make sure your your arms are grounded on the side of the case when touching any inner components. There's also a whole lot of other ways to lesser the risk of this happening but i'd be here all night and wikipedia will give you a comprehensive rundown on the subject. Max.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Yes though I believe you can use any psu but the bestec units are usually smaller in size to fit in those small cases and you may require that.


----------



## maxibhoy (Jan 19, 2006)

> Yes though I believe you can use any psu but the bestec units are usually smaller in size to fit in those small cases and you may require that


Hmmm..... I have a Tagan tg480 in an emachines e4026 (euro model) micro atx case although admitedly it was a tight fit. Max


----------



## LAWSPANKY (Mar 8, 2008)

THE E MACHINE (ORIGIONAL MB NOT REPLACEMENT) T6216 Specifications AS NOTED IN 
MY LAST POST.
*http://www.emachines.com/products/products.html?prod=T6216*
http://www.emachines.com/
products/products.html?prod=T6216
CPU: AMD Athlon 64 3200+ Processor (with AMD 64 technology)1
Package 754-pin lidded organic mPGA

*ALL LINKS ARE THERE FOR ALL TO DOUBLE CHECK.*
EMACHINE REPLACEMENT.
REPLACEMENT
REPLACEMENT HAS DIFFERANT CHIPSET , CPU MUST BE UPGRADED ALSO.
MB: MB,MS-7207 Part No: 105551 , Part No.: 4006127R
*http://parts.emachines.com/emachines/sys_lookup.asp*

*ALL LINKS ARE THERE FOR ALL TO DOUBLE CHECK.*

THANK YOU GNOMAD FOR BRING THIS UP:
A NON EMACHINE BOARD SOFTWARE DISKS WILL NOT LOAD.
EXAMPLE:
Software: Microsoft® Works 8.0, Microsoft® Office 2003 Student Teacher Edition trial4, Microsoft® Money 2005, Microsoft® Encarta® Online, Adobe® Acrobat® Reader 7, CyberLink® PowerDVD with 5.1 audio support, Microsoft® Windows Media Player 10, Microsoft® Digital Image Starter Edition (includes 60-day Digital Image Standard 2006 trial), RealNetworks RealPlayer®, Quicktime, Napster 3.0 (30-day trial)5, Microsoft® Internet Explorer, AOL® 9.0 (6-month membership included )6, Google Toolbar, McAfee® Internet Security Suite (90-day complimentary trial)7

AND IF YOU HAVE TO RELOAD WIN XP YOU WILL NEED A COPY OF XP HOME OEM.

*AGAIN THANKS GNOMAD FOR CLARIFING THIS.*

LAWSPANKY

QUOTE: IM OLDER THAN THE TUBES I USE.


----------



## Gnomad (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry, but your info is still incorrect, the E-Machines T6216 uses the AMD Athlon 64 3200+ Venice 2.0GHz 512KB L2 Cache Socket 939 Single-Core Processor. Even E-Machines would not stoop so low as to sell you a replacement motherboard and expect you to replace the processor also.


----------



## LAWSPANKY (Mar 8, 2008)

ALL LINKS ARE THERE FOR ALL TO DOUBLE CHECK.

AGAIN IF YOU CLICK ON THE LINK PROVIDED IT WILL GIVE YOU THE INFOMATION THAT I LISTED, PROVIDED BY E-MACHINES.
I HAVE NOT CAME ACROSS A T6216 YET THAT WAS NOT A Package 754-pin. USING A fic K8MC5iglf MOTHERBOARD. 
IS THERE MORE THAN ONE REV OR MOTHERBOARD FOR THE T6216, POSSIBLY I HAVENT CHECKED YET.

ALL LINKS ARE THERE FOR ALL TO DOUBLE CHECK.

WHAT I DID DO IS LOOKUP OTHER E-MACHINE USING THE* FIC K8MC5IGLF 754-pin MOTHERBOARD.*D3123 = eMachines K8MC51G System Board - 105554 
D3315 = MB: MB,K8MC51G PART NO #105554 ,
D3415 = MB: MB,K8MC51G PART NO #105554 
H3106 = MB: MB,K8MC51G PART NO #105554 , 
H3304 = ? , 
H3308 = MB: MB,K8MC51G PART NO #105554 
T3106 = MB: MB, K8MC51G PART NO #105554 
T3120 = MB: MB,K8MC51G PART NO #105554 
T3124 = MB: MB, nVidia GeForce 6100 754 uATX ..???4006107R...??? 
T3304 = 
T3308 = 
T3312 =
T3410 = 
T3418 = MB: MB, K8MC51G PART NO #105554 
W3107 = 
W3115 = 
W3118 =
ALL USE THE FIC K8MC5iglf , I BELIEVE.
MB: MB, K8MC51G PART NO #105554 
LINK FOR ORDERING OEM.
http://parts.emachines.com/emachines/moreinfo.asp?product_id=69279

SO THE LINK PROVIDED BY EMACHINE FOR PART LOOKUP FOR THE T6216 IS EITHER WRONG FOR REPLACEMENT OR THERE IS MORE THAN ONE VER (US-ASIA?). 
AGAIN I HAVE NOT SEEN OR WORKED ON ONE WITH A 939 PIN YET FOR THE T6216.
AND YES I HAVE ONE NOW IM WORKING ON. 
MOST HAVE VIDEO PROBLEM , and /or THEN NOT WANTING TO BOOT.

NOW IF THAY HAVE A REPLACEMENT FOR THE ABOVE MODELS ( FIC K8MC5iglf Package 754-pin)
THAY HAVE THE REPLACEMENT FOR THE T6216 USING THE FIC K8MC5iglf Package 754-pin MB
THIS IS COMMON SENSE.

*ALL LINKS ARE THERE FOR ALL TO DOUBLE CHECK.*

SO THE PARTS LOOKUP PROVIDED BY EMACHINES SUPPORT PAGE FOR THE T6216
IS FIC K8MC5iglf Package 754-pin MB 
(Chipset: NVIDIA® nForce® 410) 
(Video: NVIDIA® GeForce® 6100 GPU)
= PART NO #105554

MS-7207 Replacement System Board (939P)
Chipset  NVIDIA ® C51G (GeForce6100) Chipset
 NVIDIA ® MCP51 (MCP410) Chipset 
Part No: 105551 CPU,AMD ATH64 3200 2.0GHZ 2000FSB 512K 939P

ANY CONFUSION I MUST Apologies. 
WHATEVER THE CASE I HOPE THE POST HELPED AND DIDNT CONFUSE ANYONE.
THIS BOOK IS CLOSED


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

well....1st link when u google says its a athlon 3200 2ghz cpu 
http://www.emachines.com/products/products.html?prod=T6216


----------



## Gnomad (Oct 3, 2007)

To prevent misinformation to anyone searching for information on the E-Machines T6216, if you follow this link http://parts.emachines.com/emachines/sys_lookup.asp and choose T6216 model number in the Select model drop down link on the left, it will clearly show the T6216 uses a 939p socket. The motherboard LAWSPANKY has linked to does not even list the T6216 as a compatible model. Forums such as this rely on accurate information tto be available when a user does a search for certain information, and follows a link to this site from a major search engine.


----------

